# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Preparación primer espectaculo

## juanmyf

Buenas noches a tod@s. Abro este hilo porque me han ofrecido actuar en junio para un grupo de unas 30-40 personas comprendido mas bien entre 30-50 años.

llevo 7 meses metido a fondo en la magia (habiendo estado ya en el mundillo) y nunca he hecho cosas de escenario, únicamente el siempre 6 y algún juego con cuerdas (la pesadilla del profesor, rota y recompuesta...).

quería preguntaros, en la magia de escenario que yo he visto, apenas se realizan juegos de cartas, o no son de gran efecto, sino muy visuales.

Alguien podría aconsejarme para montarme una buena rutina? seria 30-40 min.

PD: querria hacer algo ameno, mezclar cosillas comicas con cosillas emotivas, algunos efectos con musica de fondo...

----------


## mayico

Con música de fondo requiere montar la rutina con algúna canción que te guste.
Requiere para mí, mucho mas esfuerzo ya que al no existir la palabra, todo lo tiene que hacer el cuerpo, y transmitir costaría mas, a mí me refiero.
Si ya tienes montada la rutina de cuerdas, y el siempre seis, mas la presentación, ya tienes doce minutos.
¿Tienes algún material de escenario?
Según el tipo de público, te puede ir bien las ondas telepáticas de Tamariz, ahora, currate tu propia presentación...
Con esos tres juegos, perfectamente tienes los 20 minutos (con lo que yo hablo ya llevaría algo mas)
Un juego mas, y ya tienes la media hora que pedías.
Ahora, hay que tener valor de subirse a un escenario sin estar preparado, o eso dices tu.

----------


## juanmyf

me he subido varias veces a un escenario, ya que soy musico, aunque ya se que no es lo mismo.

Me montare una rutina con cuerdas un poquillo mas visual que acapare unos cuantos minutos.
El siempre 6 de juan tamariz para el escenario viene genial.
Juegos de mentalismo con cartas en el escenario, pienso que tambien, aunque en exceso podrian aburrir.
me he fabricado la bola zombie, aunque para introducirla necesitaria crearme una rutina en la que poderla incluir y no veo que vaya por ese camino.

con respecto a la musica, depende para que juegos ya la tengo elegida.

y no se que mas decir, a ver si podeis ayudarme a construir una rutina mas visual, ya que yo principalmente me dedico a la cartomagia y sobre todo la hago sobre tapete.

edito: hace poco aprende un juego muy gracioso, el del globo que no se desincha dentro de la botella, es muy visual , y lo podria incluir a modo anecdotico
un saludo

----------


## Mag Marches

Pues yo creo que a las cartas les puedes sacar mucho en un escenario, puedes hacer Carta a pañuelo, carta naranja, alguno de mentalismo, carta al bolsillo...

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo no es por desanimar, para nada, es más, lánzate, ya sabe la gente lo que opino sobre esto,  *pero:*

¿Vas a actuar cobrando con un material que ni has probado? Pruébalo antes, aunque sea ve a un hospital a hacer magia a los chavalines, a una residencia, lo que sea, pero asegúrate de que lo que vas a ofrecer profesionalmente tiene el grado de profesionalidad que la gente que te va a contratar busca.

Hay un montón de juegos comerciales en las tiendas de magia, pero siendo 30-40 personas (y no habiendo dicho 30-40 niños), teniendo tú experiencia ya en cartas, puedes sacar muy buenos juegos de cerca y que lo vean todos bien  :Wink1: 

¡¡Un abrazo mágico y mucha suerte!!

S. Alexander

PD: *Para mí magia de escenario es de 100-150 para arriba* xD

----------


## Mago Nico

Para mí un juego muy sencillo, comico, y visual es el card comedy. No es muy caro y gusta muchísimo. Tambien por cambiar hacer una rutina con pañuelos, por cambiar algo. Un saludes

----------


## mayico

Sergio, hay veces que no es cuestión del número de personas, sino del lugar.
Si te subo a unas tarimas... Ya se ha cambiado algo el tipo de magia.

Siempre seis (con tu presentación)
Rutina de cuerdas
Las ondas telepáticas
Y algo mas, como ves yo me mantengo.
Hacer una carta al limón, naranja etc, no es complicado, según el método, pero la presentación hay que trabajarla, ya que es un juego muy fuerte y no es cuestión de dar a elegir, perderla y sacar una frita y listo, hay que hacerlo bien...
Haz caso a Sergio y ve a algún lugar a ver si te funciona algo.

Estudia el lugar, vaya que puedas hacer magia de cerca que es lo que sabes hacer.
Sino, soy de idea fija, contrata a un mago profesional, y ve con el a verlo y a aprender, y pide si te deja hacer un juego... Así aprenderás.
Te lo digo porque yo he rechazado actuaciones de magia de cerca solamente, ya que aunque hago algo con cubiletes, gomas, monedas, cartas, esponjas, pañuelos etc... No me veo preparado para hacer una actuación de cerca con su estructura y demas...
Pues eso es lo que te digo.

----------


## Danielflow

> S. Alexander
> 
> PD: Para mí magia de escenario es de 100-150 para arriba xD



JAJAJAJAJAJAJJA Aluciflipo.
Menuda burrada que has dicho o.O


Respecto al hilo he de decirte que lo mejor es mezclar bastante, si vas a hacer una sesión de 30 minutos no puedes hacer 20' de cartas me parece a mi, aunque sea adaptándolos a escena...la gente busca variedad, cosas nuevas, siempre puedes hacer juegos clásicos pero por supuesto tienes que ensayar mucho aunque hasta junio te da tiempo.
Por darte alguna idea puedes hacer..Cubiletes, aros, cuerdas, cartas, pañuelos, monedas, mentalismo, escapismo.. tienes millones de cosas que puedes utilizar y aunque sean 30 o 40 personas... tu lo que quieres hacer es magia de escena...que también lleva mucho mas trabajo corporal, teórico...la voz, la mirada..todo influye mucho mas en un escenario que haciéndole un juego de cartas a tus amigos,

----------


## juanmyf

Muchas gracias por tomaros tantas molestias en contestar chicos!!! enserio!


empiezo:

Lo de ir a algun sitio publico a hacer magia me parece una buenisima idea, intentare sacar alguna actuacion antes;
Con respecto al espectaculo, tambien podria hacer un espectaculo de magia de cerca intercalado con el de escenario, me explico:

Salir al escenario y empezar con juegos visuales y luego, acercarme al publico y hacer algun juego de cerca intercalado, para que no sea muy monotono.

Con respecto a juegos de escenario, no tengo mucha idea... ya que principalmente hago con cartas y cuerdas. cual es el Card comedy? el de la carta a naranja donde lo puedo encontrar? 

Poseo el libro "el arte de la magia" de Kaplan y el Magicolor de Tamariz, pero no se en que libro basarme para crear una buena rutina de escenario.

tambien estoy practicando manipulacion de cartas, que podrian ocupar unos pocos minutos de mi espectaculo.

que opinais?

----------


## S. Alexander

Las burradas las dicen los burros y yo soy un corcel gris y bolo...

Igualmente no considero haber dicho ninguna burrada por dos palabritas: *"para mí"* xD
¿Que haciendo magia en un escenario puede haber 3 personas y ahí se contradice lo que he dicho? No, esque yo enlazo emplazamiento y visualidad. Por desgracia hay gente que sigue creyéndose Leipzig y hacen cartomagia para 200-300 personas.
Todo lo que hay que aplicarle a un escenario hay que aplicárselo a cerca de forma distinta, en cerca tienes que tener tus posiciones, como en escena, tus movimientos, como en escena, la voz, como en escena. Por eso *a mí* no me sirve de nada llamar "magia de escena" a un emplazamiento en el que vas a hacer magia para 40 personajillos, encima de unas tablas o debajo de ellas. Yo he hecho magia de cerca para 40 personas, también he hecho magia de salón para 40 personas, y he hecho por desgracia también magia de escenario para 40 personas (lugares recónditos...).

La burrada, Danielflow... no lo digo como contra-ataque ni nada, sino porque sé que puedes estar 2 horas haciendo cartomagia y la gente estar viendo variedad everywhere y durante todo el rato. El truco está en las sensaciones que transmitas.

Igualmente, estamos para ayudar al jovenzuelo (un año más que yo xD): Elige lo que vas a hacer con criterio, si no tienes aún criterio, ven con una lista de juegos y en vez de darte el pez, te enseñamos a pescar, o al menos que te enseñe la gente que sabe, que en este foro hay muchos, jejeje.

¡Un abrazo mágico y muchísima suerte, seguiré el hilo para poder colaborar!

S. Alexander

----------


## Mago Nico

Dario Rochester (Comedy Card Surprise) - YouTube  es un juego que me gustó es bastante comico y ejecucion sencilla, lo mejor es la presentacion del juego. Como te han dicho hacer el juego de carta al limón es un juegazo y le puedes sacar mucho partido. Para no ser pesado con las cartas algo de pañuelos, cuerdas, escapismo, bolas de esponja, etc.

----------


## juanmyf

Me miraré sobre todo el de la carta a naranja que parece ser muy efectivo en escenario. cuando tenga algun juego mas pensado os lo ire poniendo por aqui.

gracias a todos!!

----------


## juanmyf

> Dario Rochester (Comedy Card Surprise) - YouTube  es un juego que me gustó es bastante comico y ejecucion sencilla, lo mejor es la presentacion del juego. Como te han dicho hacer el juego de carta al limón es un juegazo y le puedes sacar mucho partido. Para no ser pesado con las cartas algo de pañuelos, cuerdas, escapismo, bolas de esponja, etc.


oye, este juego esta muy chulo!! la verdad es que me gustaria incluir juegos que produjesen carcajadas, que a la gente le gusta mucho, estoy intentando averiguar a ver si soy capaz de fabricarme el Comedy Card Surprise, alguna recomendacion?

----------


## mayico

Oye, viendo el juego... Se me ha ocurrido, que os pareceria despues de todo, sacar del sobre una baraja de cartas ordenada exactamente como el resto de cartas que mezclo el caballero??
O sería demasiado anti climax??

----------


## juanmyf

Yo creo que seria incluso mejor, ya que este juego lo que realmente hace es relajar a la gente con risas y un efecto al final , podría mejorarse de la manera que propones. Mi pregunta es, si puedo fabricarmelo yo.

Un saludo magico

----------


## mayico

La carta gigante que ves, yo creo que es mejor comprarla, aunque se puede fabricar, pero sería muy... Rústico.

----------


## Danielflow

Las carcajadas las produces tu ;D y vamos a ver una cosa...se te va de las manos....no puedes hace para esa fecha una rutina de manipulación de cartas ni a whisky, una buena rutina de cuerdas cortando la cuerda un espectador te da tiempo mas o menos no se yo....La magia tiene que ser muy perfecta a lo mejor en vez de 40 minutos puedes hacer 20, con un par de juegos sencillitos, papel roto y recompuesto, la moneda en la botella...algo de pañuelos..yo creo que es complicado meterte ahora de repente en cuerdas y manipulación de cartas y etc..

Haz 3 juegos buenos y visuales de cartas y adaptados al escenario, solo tienes que cambiar la posición de la baraja y tu cuerpo..el resto es igual, y ya te digo, haz juegos mas sencillitos y disfruta tu también que de eso se trata..A la gente le va a gustar si esta trabajado con cariño

----------


## mayico

Daniel, se supone que las cuerdas las dominas, ya que ya tiene una rutina.
Manipulación digo yo que ni se lo va a plantear otra vez...
Moneda en la botella... Pues eso tiene mas trabajo (hacerlo bien)

----------


## juanmyf

No no no! la manipulación por cartas ni me lo planteo para este año!! los juegos de cartas ya los tengo mas o menos pensados y elaborados: siempre 6 (presentación hecha por mi, no la de tamariz), baraja i... ( con una buena presentación ), simpáticas 10, cambiando la presentación que proporcionan en el libro, adaptándola a mi personalidad y me gustaría añadir algún otro de cartas, pero de momento no se cual.

-rutina con cuerdas:
me voy a preparar la rutina que lanzo al estrellato a jorge blass, la de las 3 cuerdas y para participar con espectadores la rota y recompuesta.

-globo en botella: hinchar un globo dentro de una botella, taparlo para que no es escape el aire y sin darle importancia, quitas la mano, asombrándote de que no se va el aire, yo cuando lo vi no podía parar de reírme.

y no se si meter algo de pañuelos... tengo el suje siglo XX, también me he fabricado la bola zombie aunque necesito mucha practica.

que me decís? que mas juegos puedo meter que necesite a un espectador?

un saludo y gracias!!

----------


## mayico

Yo con los tres juegos primeros y luego las cuerdas, mas saludar a la gente y hacer la charla inicial... Ya tengo 30 minutos segurísimo, por no decir 40.

----------


## juanmyf

cuando haya echo todos completos y calcule el tiempo que me falta por cubrir os pregunto alguna cosa mas!! 

gracias chicos!!

----------


## S. Alexander

hilo equivocado xD

----------


## Danielflow

Yo alucino contigo "Mayico" tu ¿dices tener 30 o 40 minutos incluso de magia con 4 juegos?
Bueno he de aclarar que estar 40 minutos rajando con una baraja en la mano no te hace ser mago....
¿Posibles respuestas?
¡Es que tengo "don" cómico!
Entonces cuenta un monólogo o hazte predicador...para mí la magia no es esto...
Una rutina con cubiletes te puede durar a lo sumo 10 minutos..."te estoy hablando de una GRAN RUTINA"
Una gran rutina de cuerdas aprox. 4-7 minutos...
Un juego de cartas cuanto? 3:50 le dura a Tamariz con una gran presentación...hay que ser realistas...

Respecto al tema...como mínimo te diría que 6 o 7 juegos, de los cuales 4 potentes, y alguno que te llevas de extra por si falla algo, o te quedas corto...
Si es tu primer espectáculo vas a ir como si tuvieras un petardo en el culo y posiblemente te quedes corto de tiempo por mucho que lleves...
Haz algo de pañuelos...de bolas de esponja... ;D

----------


## S. Alexander

Alguien debería desayunar *All Brann*...

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Yo también tengo 30 o 40 minutos con 4 juegos, y me sé de magos profesionales admirados de toda la vida (que he ido a estudiarles en su espectáculo con libreta y todo) y pasa lo mismo, lleva 40 minutos, ha hecho 4 juegos y la gente está maravillada y alucinando. Cubiletes, cuerdas, cartas... ¿¿pero esque no podéis abrir un poquito más la mente??

----------


## Moñiño

> Yo alucino contigo "Mayico" tu ¿dices tener 30 o 40 minutos incluso de magia con 4 juegos?
> *Yo tambien llego a tener 30 min con 3 o 4 juegos*
> Bueno he de aclarar que estar 40 minutos rajando con una baraja en la mano no te hace ser mago....
> *quizas no o quizas si. Te hace ser un showman. Si con 3 juegos haces 30 min y la gente se entretiene, es que dominas la escena.* 
> *Igual es que tu concepto de la magia, es demostrar un gran nivel tecnico. El de Mayico, el mio, el de otros muchos es usar la magia como una herramienta mas para entretener, que es al final lo que el publico, adulto o no, pide. Que le entretengan (Y estas palabras no son mias, si no de un gran mago ya consagrado).*
> *el publico puede perdonar un fallo, pero nunca el aburrimiento (Tambien de otro mago famoso) Asi que si con 3 juegos entretiene, chapeau.*
> ¿Posibles respuestas?
> ¡Es que tengo "don" cómico!
> Entonces cuenta un monólogo o hazte predicador...para mí la magia no es esto...
> ...


Hay tienes unos matices remarcados.

----------


## mayico

Daniel, ¿me estás diciendo que un mago tiene que cerrar la boca?
30 minutos es algo rápido.
Mira, no estoy a favor de hacer dos juegos y llamarse mago, pero en un escenario, si los juegos que se preparan NO son musicales (que suelen durar menos) y necesitan subir a algún espectador en cada juego, con cuatro juegos has hecho 30 minutos, pero vamos, esto si le das una presentación, metes al público en ambiente mágico y demás, es cierto que los juegos pueden durar poco, ser muy mágicos, y meter al público en ambiente (esto no lo consigue cualquiera) pero igualmente digo que habrá que ver cuanto dura el show.
Mira, lanzar una pelota para elegir al espectador a la suerte, con música y demas, divierte al público y si bien no es magia, es parte del show, no seas tan purista.
Y mil formas mas de hacer magia sin materiales, es decir, lo de las manos que se giran, (para calentar antes de empezar) es una chorrada, bien hecho es mágico, no lo cuento dentro de los otros cuatro nuegos, pero es parte del show.
Varitas nido, sorprenden a los crios, los hace reir, y a los adulyos tambien, son partes de un juego, ponerle un traje de mago al espectador, con las nido y un gorro (gorro a jarrón) hace gracia y algo mágico tiene, para mi no entran todavía dentro de los cuatro juegos a presentar en los 30 minutos, son parte de la presentación sin llegar a ser el efecto fuerte.

Daniel no alucines conmigo, que no he dicho ninguna locura, si quieres ve a ver a Mag Lari y cronometra la duracion de su show y cuantos numeros hace. Verás lo que te digo.

En secret para una tv catalana, hace 11 números, de los cuales hace:

3 en 10 minutos
1 en 9 minutos
2 en 10 minutos
1 en 10 minutos
1 en 10 minutos
2 en 10 minutos
1 en 8 minutos
1 en 4 minutos

Todo lo demas son bromas y coñas, pero como ves hay juegos que hace en 9 y 10 minutos, con sus respectivas bromas, suelen ser los hablados,  es decir que con cuatro juegos hablados mientras sacas als espectadores, y demás, pues tienes 30 minutos.
He estado un buen rato para mirarte esta información, para que puedas entender lo que te digo.

Y... Abre tu mente como dice alexander, la magia tiene que evolucionar.

----------


## mayico

Decir que se me ha olvidado, el show que hizo en Tv dura 60 minutos, y la duración de los juegos no son de los juegos, sino de los videos.
La duración de los juegos (no en todos) es menor, pero el show dura una hora, si solo hace los juegos, podría hacer 11 en 35 minutos y el resto... ¿Qué tiene que hacer? ¿Quitarlo porque es mago y no monologuista??

----------


## Ritxi

¡SE ACABÓ!
 Este es el hilo de Juanmyf, esta haciendo unas preguntas para preparase un espectáculo de aqui a 3-4 meses, cualquier otra cosa que ensucie el hilo será borrada.
Si quereís seguir discutiendo abrir otro hilo

----------


## juanmyf

Hola de nuevo a todos chicos, agradezco mucho la ayuda que me habéis prestado y no estamos aquí para montar polémica, sino para pedir consejos :D

ahora empiezo a contaros:

El dia señalado para la actuacion será el 3 de junio. es una comunion de 30-40 personas algunas de ellas conocidas,sera en el comedor de un restaurante.

la duracion de entre 40min-1h ( no creo que llegue a una hora, porque pueden acabar hartos)

ahora bien, tengo muchas dudas, es mi primera actuacion seria y quiero tener una buena estructura, que una cosa conduzca a otra, estar suelto, ser yo mismo y que le agrade al público.

Tengo unos cuantos juegos de magia de cerca que llevo haciendo un tiempo, pero esos no los quiero incluir dentro del show.

Como son 2 niños los protagonistas, me ha sugerido que les haga "aparecer" algún regalo y que haga algún juego en el que participen a la vez. Pues bien he pensado:

-el de la cuerda de houdini (para que participen los 2 ) si me podéis sugerir algún libro en el cual encontrar una buena version, dispongo de 10m de cuerda que es con la que hago algunos juegos.

-siempre 6

-simpaticas 10 (fertigen )

-cartas volteadas

-la pesadilla del profesor (cuerdas)

-rota y recompuesta (cuerdas)

-hacer aparecer un pañuelo con algo significativo para cada niño

-sujetador siglo XX

-nieve china

-baraja inv.....

-globo en botella ( que no se deshincha)


Estoy seguro que muchos de los juegos que he puesto los eliminaríais, decidme cuales son apropiados para esta actuación, que juegos me recomendaríais de fácil preparación ( tengo 2 meses ) , ya que la mayoría de los juegos que llevo son prácticamente automáticos , si hago alguno de cerca es de los que domine a la perfeccion.


un saludo y espero vuestras respuestas

----------


## juanmyf

también, para empezar una rutina con cartas podría sacar la baraja en blanco y hacer aparecer todas las cartas (juego de josequesoyyo) y luego hacer algun juego con las cartas.

----------


## Ritxi

En una comunión no hagas juegos con cartas como máximo uno de escenario y muy visual o divertido.
por ejemplo, carta pescada!

----------


## juanmyf

el siempre 6 es visual ( para mi gusto ), la carta pescada... no se nota un poquito? 
que juegos puedo hacer en el que necesite subir a alguien obligatoriamente y que se quede a mi lado?
esque si no hago juegos con cartas... me descoloco totalmente

----------


## mayico

Juanmy, hay veces que cuando pienso que estoy descolocado, me doy cuenta que no estoy preparado, quizá aquí esté el punto.

¿La pescada notarse? Según quien la haga, el método que se utilice, la forma de hacerla...

Vamos, que hay que trabajar el juego, mirarlo, madurarlo, cambiarlo por completo, y darse cuenta que no estaba bien, y de final, hacerlo nuevo y mejorado.
Así con todos los números del show...

----------


## arahan70

Con cuerdas hay muchos juegos que puedes hacer ( del tipo hagan lo mismo que el mago ) y con uno o dos espectadores ayudándote-haciendo. Nudo con una sola mano (es sólo de habilidad, puede empezar como un pequeño reto para tus invitados al escenario y lo vas suavizando, se lo terminas enseñando y los felicitas por aprender tan rápido), continúas con algún juego donde cortes las cuerdas bomeando con uno de ellos: uno de ellos corta y todo es como debe ser, el otro hace lo mismo y pasa algo que no se espera (corta por la mitad y el resultado es un trozo más pequeño que el otro, cosas así) hasta que tengas lo necesario para la pesadilla del profesor y de ahí... algo con la cuerda del tipo Fiber Optics. Ya "come" algo de tiempo,no?

----------


## juanmyf

no tengo el juego de la carta pescada, lo digo porque algunas veces como que se nota, pero igual es lo que yo he visto... perdonadme jejeje.

hombre, una rutina estaria bien para ir encajando los juegos de cuerdas, pero para la pesadilla del profesor necesitas unas medidas de cuerdas mas o menos "exactas"...

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo no quiero desanimar, solo decir un par de cositas:

- ¿Has medido el tiempo? Yo no sé cómo de showman serás, pero a mí se me hace poco (no por la cantidad de "juegos" sino por los juegos que son).
- ¿Has aceptado una actuación sin tener unos números ya "montados" para hacerlo?

Serás un gran mago algún día si le pones empeño, en serio, pero decía Napoleón que una retirada a tiempo es una victoria. Te ayudamos todo lo que quieras a montar un show cerradito y luego te tiras a la piscina, palabra.

¿Juegos en los que alguien tenga que subir y quedarse obligatoriamente a tu lado? Yo creo que cualquiera dependiendo de la presentación. Con la bolsa y el huevo puedes, con alguno de transposición de algún "enser" personal, con los nudos de slydini, con bolas de papel sobre la cabeza, bolas de esponja... si juegos hay mil, ¡diez mil! ¡¡Pero hay que estudiarlos, comprar el material, ensayar, ensayar, probar fuera de una actuación formal, retocar, ensayar y hacer antes!!

Un abrazo mágico muy grande, valiente

S. Alexander

----------


## arahan70

Pensando un poco los cortes, se puede hacer. Te ayudo un poco? Tu una cuerda, ayudante 1 y 2 cada uno con una cuerda. Tú "cortas" a la mitad (Más tarde recompones la cuerda, "cortas" de nuevo la recompuesta. Ya tienes corta y larga). Organízate para que la cuerda que falte tenga la medida del largo de tu brazo y jugando con cortes cortos tomas en un momento una de las cuerdas (que parezca un poco más larga de lo que ocupas) la estiras como queriendo romperla y en realidad estás midiendo donde hacer un último corte. ¿Otra idea? Utiliza saco y corbata. ¿otra? Todos los pequeños cortes en una bolsa de cambio.

----------


## juanmyf

Os estoy preguntando.... el 90% de los juegos que he mencionado ya se los he echo a mucha gente, pero no desde un escenario ( que aqui tampoco habrá ).

si no me veis capacitado ya lo siento, es para una comunion de un conocido, no me ha contratado madona  ni nada por el estilo.

siento mucho parecer tan novato.


muchas gracias

----------


## arahan70

:Wink2: Eah, tranquilo, que no se trata de menospreciar a nadie, cada quien te ha contestado con la intención de aportar algo. Al menos yo lo he entendido así. Checa que no sabemos en que basarnos para ver tu nivel de experiencia y si algunos te dicen que te replantees tu actuación quizás sea para evitarte una situación incómoda. Al final tu criterio será el que te ayude a tomar la decisión si presentarte o no y que juegos hacer y cómo, pero la ayuda que solicitaste esta ahí, desde diferentes puntos de vista, desde todos los ángulos del foro, de diferentes mentes y experiencias. Easy, man.

----------


## Ritxi

Juan, visto que si vas a hacerlo (conste que y también empecé así, un poco a saco  :Smile1: ) vamos a ayudarte un poco entre todos:

-el de la cuerda de houdini (para que participen los 2 ) si me podéis  sugerir algún libro en el cual encontrar una buena version, dispongo de  10m de cuerda que es con la que hago algunos juegos. NO SE DONDE PUEDES ENCONTRARLO
-siempre 6  PERFECTO
-simpaticas 10 (fertigen ) NO SE A CUAL TE REFIERES
-cartas volteadas NO SE A CUAL TE REFIERES
-la pesadilla del profesor (cuerdas)  -rota y recompuesta (cuerdas) INTENTA UNIRLOS EN EL MISMO JUEGO
-hacer aparecer un pañuelo con algo significativo para cada niño MIRATE ESTO: Pañuelos de Seda para Producciones Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia
-sujetador siglo XX    PERFECTO
-nieve china (PERFECTO PARA FINAL, PERO CONSULTALO PRIMERO CON EL RESTAURANTE, A ELLOS NO LES SUELE GUSTAR MUCHO)
-baraja inv.....  TAMBIEN SERVIRÍA

Como ya te he dicho antes, veo demasiada carta, te paso una lista de juegos no muy complicados técnicamente y que a mi me funcionan muy bien:

-Bolsa y huevo
-Agua en el diario
-Diario roto y recompuesto
-Libro de colorear
-Bolas de esponja
-Blendo
-Carta pescada
-leche que disminuye

----------


## Javivy

El de Bolsa y huevo es muy bueno y algo con bolas de esponja también gusta mucho, por ejemplo puedes hacer viaje en las manos de los espectadores haciendo que participen los dos. 
Y si controlas los aros chinos tambien estaria bien.
¿El de sujetador del siglo XX cual es? No lo habia oido ni visto nunca (creo)
Que tengas mucha suerte
Un saludo!

----------


## Mago Nico

Si el de la cuerda de houdini el cual te refieres es aquel en el que te atan a la chaqueta, los dos ayudantes tiran y sales limpiamente, lo puedes encontrar en Esto es MAGIA de Alfonso Moliné y también en ''Magia INESplicable''. 

Javivy, el sujetador del siglo XX se hace pone el pañuelo en el escote de una mujer y cuando tiras los pañuelos se han traido ''su sujetador'', el juego es muy gracioso y con una buena presentación queda genial.

 Un saludoo!

----------


## S. Alexander

No te sulfures hombre. Pero a mí si me contrata un conocido, con más razón me lo curro más x'D
Siento contestarte, ahora te contestaré con respecto a los juegos, pero lo de que has hecho magia pero no en un escenario (o de salón, o de pista) no es excusa. Quiero decir, de cerca y no de cerca son cosas muy distintas, 400 personas en un teatro o 40 en una comunión no quieren lo mismo que 20 o 30 en una salita de cerca. Y no es que parezcas novato, leñe, solo hablamos compartiendo experiencias, *para novato ya estoy yo*.

¡Y ahora vamos con lo serio, los juegos! Me he puesto a leer la lista de Ritxi y son juegos que te van a servir un montonazo. Además, puedes añadir los "Conejos Pasa-Pasa", ¡con final sorpresa! No los hago pero los veo bien. Y hablando de conejos, también tienes los conejitos de esponja, ¡muy divertido! Y hablando de esponjas, también tienes unos huevos de goma espuma con clímax transformándolo en un patito de goma, he visto a Quique, de Andalucía (diría que Córdoba pero no me mojo), hacer una rutina maravillosa con ellos, tan visual que en el escenario del Colegio Gaudem los niños se lo pasaron pipa sin siquiera poder oír =D

Nada más que añadir, sigue posteando que esta gente fantástica sabe mucho y te ayudará, como ves.

¡Un abrazo mágico!

S. Alexander

----------


## Ritxi

Los conejos pasa-pasa son un fijo en mis comuniones, pero no se los habia puesto para que no se gastara dinero  :Smile1:

----------


## Mago Nico

Bolsa de cambio tienes?, se podría hacer un juego de daltonismo con dos pañuelos y con un final haciendo aparecer unos calzoncillos por ejemplo.

----------


## juanmyf

Buenos dias a todos!! He estado leyendo todas las respuestas y so, veo que las cartas sobran , por lo que haré 2 de cartas como mucho. El siempre 6 y como mucho el de las cartas volteadas.
Con respecto a otros juegos, la nieve China ira al
Final ( se lo preguntare antes de hacerlo) .
Voy a meter por medio un efecto con papeles ( papel en la boca)
De cuerdas, tengo que hacer una mini rutina para enlazarlos y aparte, añadir la
Cuerda India ( aunque es de diferente color la
Que tengo y no se muy bien como explicar el
Uso de otra cuerda) .
Hago alguna cosa con papel flash y algodón , pero lo uso a modo de presentación.
Tamb voy a meter una pequeña aparición de cigarrillos que a los mayores les gustara junto con el sujetador del
Siglo XX. Tamb tengo un juego con una botella y un globo muy divertido.
Ahora no se si meter el agua en el periodico o que otro efecto incorporar. Con 10 juegos con una media de 3min por juego no estaria mal. Me gustaría hacer el de los palos unidos por la
Cuerda, que tambien se le puede dar un toque muy divertido

----------


## juanmyf

No tengo ni bolsa de cambio ni bolsa y huevo ni coloring book...
Algún efecto para sacar a los 2 niños a la vez, también seria de gran ayuda

----------


## Mago Nico

Si te gusta puedes buscar tambien el juego de escapismo de la chaqueta de Houdini, necesitas la ayuda de dos espectadores y puedes hacer una presentacion chula en el juego.

----------


## juanmyf

> Si te gusta puedes buscar tambien el juego de escapismo de la chaqueta de Houdini, necesitas la ayuda de dos espectadores y puedes hacer una presentacion chula en el juego.


Ese es el juego que quería que me dijeseis, pero no se donde en que libro buscarlo ni nada. seria el idoneo para sacar a los 2 chavales, darles una varita ( la que se rompe ) ponerles una chistera, y hacer alguna bromilla.

----------


## Mago Nico

juanmyf, lee todo los comentarios y verás donde lo puedes encontrar!!

----------


## juanmyf

ya los lei, pense que era un juego totalmente diferente, voy a intentar conseguir ese libro a ver si alguien lo tiene o lo puedo sacar de alguna biblioteca. es el juego que me faltaba para acabar de armarlo todo. cuando tenga un orden y todo decidido, comentaré aqui a ver que os parece  :Smile1:

----------


## juanmyf

Bueno!! se acerca el gran momento de mi primer show!! los juegos elegidos finalmente son:

siempre 6
papel de la boca
palillos chinos
la pesadilla del profesor
mentalismo de numeros
sujetador siglo XX y cambio de color de pañuelos
la chaqueta de houdini (cuerda)
globo sin presion en botella 
cataclysm (cartas)
rota y recompuesta (cuerda)
nieve china

----------


## Ritxi

juan, ya nos explicarás que tal!!

Sobretodo, disfrútalo!

----------


## S. Alexander

Good luck!

----------


## swaze

Mucha suerte, y sobretodo, lo más importante, disfrútalo, si tu lo disfrutas tu público también.

----------


## goldenart

Buena suerte, el cataclysm es brutal, muy buena opción, espero que te vaya bien y superes los nervios. Un saludo.

----------


## juanmyf

si, ya os contaré, espero que me salga bien :D y sobretodo eso, que lo disfrute yo tanto como el público!!  si me hacen alguna foto o asi, hasta puede que la cuelgue.

Por cierto, que os parece de vestuario: pantalones rojos, camisa negra con puños de rayas y americana de rayas y sombrero de copa?

un profesor que tuve me dijo:" sobretodo tienes que destacar que eres el mago del lugar."

----------


## mayico

Esta bien, pero no se si quedaría mejor si te cuadra, unir las pesadillas on cuerda rota y recompuesta, cuidado que si haces el escape de la cuerda, luego puedes utilizar la cuerda para la rota y recompuesta y seguir con las pesadillas del profesor, y ya tienes unidos tres juegos.

Si haces en este orden puede quedarte chulo.

Siempre seis
Palillos chinos
Pañuelo XX
Mentalismo de números (opcional, no se cual es)
Escape de chaqueta
Rota y recompuesta
Pesadillas
Papel de boca y éste lo unes con... (no se la presentación que haces para el papel, yo lo veo mas como un efecto dentro de un juego, que como juego suelto)
Nieve China (unida al papel de boca.

Fácilmente aquí puedes tener una hora con la elección de ayudantes y las improvisaciones mientras charlas con ellos.

Lo siento jeje te he desordenado todo y lo he ordenado como yo lo haría según tengo en mi cabeza.
Incluso no sería difícil hilarlo todo en este orden.
Un abrazote y mucho éxito

----------


## juanmyf

ya, lo suyo seria unirlos los 3 de cuerdas, pero, como no sabia como hacerlo y no queria que me fallase algo, pues he decidido ir intercalando.. no se :S quedaria mucho mejor con ellos unidos, pero.... 

por cierto, el del sujetador del siglo XX no lo he hecho nunca en público, pero no creo que a la que saque se ponga a tocar el pañuelo, no?

----------


## juanmyf

eso si, la idea de unir papel de la boca con nieve china... me parece guay, pero claro, yo para el papel de la boca hago como que me voy comiendo cachos de papel.... y la nieve china, cuento la historia de que el calor evapora el agua, y el frio ... tal tal tal

----------


## francirco

Quizas deberias practicar antes con los pañuelos S. XX  con colegas, familia. A mi nunca me ha pasado que se pongan a toquetearlo, pero tampoco le doy la oportunidad.

----------


## Sr.Mago

¿en que consiste el juego que llamas "Mentalismo con Números"?

----------


## juanmyf

1) mando escribir numero de 5 cifras y adivino el resultado a partir de ese numero, escribiendo el espectador 2 numeros mas y yo otros 2

2) numero de 3 cifras , multiplicado por otro ( espectador ambos)   y el 1º del espectador por uno que ponga yo, la suma, la he adivinado al poner el su primer numero.


son buenos, los hare en una pizarra que tengo

----------


## juanmyf

mañana es mi gran dia :D todo lo que suceda lo pondré aqui!!! un saludo y gracias por todo!!

----------


## Ritxi

Juanmyf. Estate tranquilo porque seguro que te irá bien. Además la 1a vez estas tan tensionado y atento a todo que siempre va bien. 
Tu disfruta!

----------


## Magicmaxi

Mucha suerte Juanmyf y sobretodo sal a disfrutar y si tú disfrutas el público también lo hará

----------


## juanmyf

MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS!! me lo he pasado en grande, he disfrutado mas que todos juntos!!!!  lo unico que al principio me trababa un poquito!! se notaba el nerviosismo, jajaja

ya os contaré todos los detalles y el orden de juegos, para que veais que aunque lo prepare era un poco caotico. tengo MUCHAS fotos y el video de la actuacion entera.


un saludo

----------


## swaze

Me alegro de que lo hayas disfrutado!!! esperando la crónica quedo  :Smile1:

----------


## MagDani

Quedamos a la espera de tu crónica, Felicidades

----------


## juanmyf

mañana os cuento como fue todo con lujo de detalles y subo mas fotos.

----------


## Annibal

El miércoles pasado hice mi primer espectáculo de magia de salón sobre un escenario, centrado en cartas, algo pequeño y a nivel casi familiar (una residencia universitaria), aunque llevaba años haciendo magia de cerca, fue la primera vez con "tanta" gente a mi alrededor, pero tengo que decir que fue estupendo y la gente aplaudió cosa que no pensaba puesto que todos me conocían.

----------


## Ritxi

Muchas felicidades Annibal,
¿que hiciste?

----------


## Annibal

el juego del 3 y medio, fuera de este mundo, y un par mas de adivinaciones con el de la carta cambiante, nuca había hecho con gente desde un mismo ángulo, es incluso mas sencillo que la magia de cerca, en el ámbito de la cartomagia

----------


## juanmyf

Aquí os pongo unas pocas fotos!!! No he tenido mucho tiempo de pasarme por aquí.... En cuanto a los juegos son los que puse en mi ultimo post,

Hubo varias cosas que me sorprendieron:
Juegos como el pressure, se quedaron atónitos, el papel de la boca, y cosillas así,

Otra en cuanto a mi soltura, al principio muchísimo nerviosismo ... Pero luego bien.


Bueno. Dejo que deis vuestra opinión  :Smile1:

----------

